# Lost stuffed animal on Ruby Horsethief



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

My wife is floating it this weekend. I will ask them to keep an eye out and check the campsite.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

My wife and her crew stopped at Cottonwood #3 Saturday for lunch and searched with no luck. I hope someone else finds it for ya!


----------



## Leadvegas (Apr 19, 2015)

thanks for the effort! I would have done it myself but my real life got in the way


----------

